# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  انا جديدة رحبوا فيني بليزوياريت تفيدوني

## soera

مرحبا انا جديدة عندكن

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## سيناريو

*أهلا بمن أتانا بتحية وسلام ..

يريد الترحيب بأحلى الكلام .. 
يريد أن نعلن له الانضمام .. 
إلى كوكبة أعضاءنا الكرام .. 

أهلا بك أخي .. والمنتدى وأهله تشرفوا بوجودك بينهم.. 
فأهلا بك يا من تجمل منتدى مكـــساات بمقدمه...
وانتشرت رائحة العود في أرجائه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## كبرياء



----------


## روح تائبهـ

*نــــورتــــــــيـ اخــــــــــتـــــيــ*
*ياهلا فيك تعداد المطر ......*
*أرحبي بين اخوانك وخواتك*
*بأنتظار أبداعكـ ...* 
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي...*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

أهلاً وسهلاً بأخي:
"¨°°o°°¨]§[° soera°]§[¨°°o°°¨"
أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن تستمتع وتستفيد 
وننتظر مشاركاتك وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك 
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز

----------


## دمعه حزن

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله



بك 

في منتديات شبكة الناصرة

نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك

أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي

أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك

مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام 

معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك

اختـي
soera ..



بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك

حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير

ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك

وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك

متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات 

[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]

ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر
ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*[IMG]http://bentela7lam.***********/25.GIF[/IMG]*





*soera*







*حللتِ أهلاً .. ووطئتِ سهلاً ..* 


*أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن تستمتعي وتستفيدي* 


*وننتظر مشاركاتك وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك* 


*ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز .*


*تحياتي*




[IMG]http://bentela7lam.***********/26.GIF[/IMG]

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير

أشرقة الشمس بقدومك إلى شبكة الناصرة

و زغردة العصافير بألحان ترحب بقدومك

[IMG]http://alghazy.***********/طيور%20تحمل%20ورد.gif[/IMG]

و ننتظر بصمات خط القلم الجوهري 

و شكراً مع

تحيات عاشق الحرية

----------


## ساريه

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## عاشق الافراح

soera
أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن تستمتعي وتستفيدي 
وننتظر مشاركاتك وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك 
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز

تحياتي

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## همسات الروح

اختك:همسات الروح

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك اختي الغالية:-



..*.. سويره..*..



بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك...



:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:





بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...







أختكم


»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## ام الحلوين

[IMG]http://desk22.***********/salla.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://new7.***********/5.png.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://hajisqssu.***********/f55.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://safeerpic.***********/saforee.gif.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://bentela7lam.***********/1.GIF[/IMG]

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هلا بــ SOERA
حياك الله 


اختك ؛ بسمة ؛؛

----------


## سمراء



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## Love Rafael



----------


## أحلى ضحكة

هلا وغلا فيك اختي ومتباركين الجميع بقدوم شهر رمضان وعلى فكرة بكرا مدارس نامو من حين  بااااااااااي

----------


## Taka



----------


## شمعة البيت



----------


## أمير العاشقين

بكــل الحب*..* *بكــل الفرح**..* *بكــل البهجة**..* *بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة**..* *بحروف تعبر عن نفسها**..* *بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها**..* *ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس**..* *بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و**حنـــان**..* *بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان**..* *بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال**..* *بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر**..* *بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا**..* *أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا**..* *بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام**..* *المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا**..* *وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا**..* *تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك**..* 
*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن**..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

اهلا وسهلا فيك اختي  ومتباركين الكل بالشهر

----------


## غرام العاشقين

هلا ومرحبا فيك اختي نورتي المنتدى

تحياتي

----------


## بلسم جروحي



----------


## shosh



----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛



----------


## Taka



----------


## همسات الروح

همسات الروح

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## نور الهدى

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/78878787.gif[/IMG]

----------

